# HP brings 4-socket servers



## maneetpuri (Oct 14, 2008)

Hi,

You guys got the news? HP has just revealed its all-new four-socket blade and rack servers to offer a better virtual environment. Well, if you believe the capability of this new computing server, it will enable a much faster deployment of computing machines. That is compared to the earlier versions of two-socket servers; this one will be offering a much powerful processing cores and memory even in tighter spaces.

Guys are we going through a technology era? Every other day I am seeing updates about tech firms revealing their new products, be it the brand new iPhone5 or HPs brand new four-socket servers! Are we entering an era of next level computingAwaiting you comments and suggestions! 

Cheers 
Maneet Puri


----------

